# Kann der PC durch ausschalten an der Steckerleiste beschädigt werden?



## Artas (28. Januar 2010)

*Kann der PC durch ausschalten an der Steckerleiste beschädigt werden?*

Hallo,

Ich habe zur Zeit in meinem Computerzimmer 3 PCs laufen. Da alle Geräte dann rund um die Uhr auf Stand By laufen, würde ich gerne alle PCs mit samt ihren Komponenten über eine Steckerleiste abschalten. Ich würde sie dann um 22-23Uhr ausschalten und gegen 12 Uhr wieder einschalten. Ich habe schon gegoogelt und hab gelesen das ein paar Leute das schon seit Jahren machen und nichts passiert ist, aber auch das durch das abschalten sich die Kondensatoren entladen und es dann beim Einschalten zu einer Überspannung kommt. Würde sich das Risiko das etwas kaputt geht, durch eine hochwertige Steckerleiste verringern? Oder kann ich alles ohne Bedenken ausschalten?
Die Bildschirme sind von Asus, Philips und Belinea und die Netzteile der PCs von Be-quiet, Tagan und LC-Power.


----------



## fpsJunkie (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann der PC durch ausschalten an der Steckerleiste beschädigt werden?*

Du willst die im Standby Betrieb vom Strom nehmen?
Keine so gute Idee. Wenn du sie erst komplett runter fährst und dann mit der Steckleiste ausschaltest, macht das garnichts, mach ich auch immer so.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann der PC durch ausschalten an der Steckerleiste beschädigt werden?*

Also ich mach das schon seit mindestens 15 Jahren und ich habe dadurch noch nie die Hardware geschrottet. 
Das vorherige Runterfahren, sollte man jedoch durchführen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann der PC durch ausschalten an der Steckerleiste beschädigt werden?*

Rein von der Hardware her ist das gar kein Problem! Von der Software her, so lang du kein Laufwerk mit FAT16 oder 32 Bit ( Dateisystem) angeschlossen hast, das gilt auch für USB Sticks, ist das kein Problem selbst im Standbymodus.


----------



## Artas (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann der PC durch ausschalten an der Steckerleiste beschädigt werden?*

Ich meine mit Standbymodus das der pc halt heruntergefahren ist und nur noch eine led auf dem board oder dem bildschirm leuchten. Also dann mach ich mich mal ans verkabeln und dann ist Strom sparen angesagt.


----------



## Kryptonite (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann der PC durch ausschalten an der Steckerleiste beschädigt werden?*

Hallo, Ich habe eine Frage die dazu passt? Was bewirkt eigtl die Batterie auf dem Mainboard, und was passiert wenn die leer wird (geht ja wahrscheinlich etwa 40 Jahre)?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann der PC durch ausschalten an der Steckerleiste beschädigt werden?*

Dann löschen sich deine Bios Einstellungen und du müsstest sie bei jedem Hochfahren einstellen, die hält ewar 5 bis 8 Jahre.


----------



## schrubby67 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann der PC durch ausschalten an der Steckerleiste beschädigt werden?*

Ich schalte meinen PC grundsätzlich über eine Steckerleiste aus


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann der PC durch ausschalten an der Steckerleiste beschädigt werden?*

richtig bequem wird's hiermit.  da muss man sich nicht mal mehr bücken, was dem Rücken zu Gute kommt..^^


----------



## Two-Face (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann der PC durch ausschalten an der Steckerleiste beschädigt werden?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> richtig bequem wird's hiermit.  da muss man sich nicht mal mehr bücken, was dem Rücken zu Gute kommt..^^



Ha, so ein Ding kenn ich, nur dass mein Kumpel sich das selber gebaut hat

@Topic: Also gesund ist sowas eigentlich nicht wirklich für den PC, aber sofern das mit den Laufwerken in Ordnung geht, gibt es da eigentlich kein ernstzunehmendes Problem. 
Würde halt zuvor ordnungsgemäß runterfahren.


----------



## Hate (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann der PC durch ausschalten an der Steckerleiste beschädigt werden?*

versteh ich da irgendwas falsch?

oder labern hier irgendwelche leute bissel nen quark?

also nicht falsch verstehen, will keinen beleidigen, aber was bitteschön soll passieren, wenn pc runtergefahren ist und ich nehm ihn vom netz via - steckerleiste aus - ?

das mach ich seit jahren und es passiert nix und mir fällt, egal was für gedanken ich durchn kopf jag, nichts ein warum es schädlich sein sollte.

und wenn der pc noch am laufen ist und man schaltet die steckerleiste aus (passiert bei mir zumindest ab und zu mal weil ich ausversehen die steckerleiste betätige), dann ist in all denn jahren bei mir bisher auch noch nie was zu schaden gekommen (hardwareseitig). softwareseitig ist das keine so gute idee, da die ungespeicherte daten futsch sind...


----------



## HeNrY (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann der PC durch ausschalten an der Steckerleiste beschädigt werden?*

Bequemer wäre der Ruhemodus (RAM wird auf HDD geschrieben, danach heruntergefahren). Dann Steckerleiste aus.
Beim nächsten Start ist wieder alles wie es vorher war.


----------



## Maggats (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann der PC durch ausschalten an der Steckerleiste beschädigt werden?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> richtig bequem wird's hiermit.  da muss man sich nicht mal mehr bücken, was dem Rücken zu Gute kommt..^^




das empfinde ich nicht als bequem 


ich hab sowas hier:

elro Funk Steckdose FB 3er Set Funksteckdose NEU bei eBay.de: Steckdosen (endet 25.02.10 17:59:57 MEZ)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kann der PC durch ausschalten an der Steckerleiste beschädigt werden?*

Ich habe mal als ich noch jung war mal ne Ausbildung angefangen und zwar als Informations Elektroniker gut ging nur ein Jahr dann haben sie mich rausgeschmissen aber egal, das schreibe ich nur das ihr mir glaubt das ich ahnung von Elektronik habe.

Es kann nichts passieren wenn du heutige PC einfach so ausschalltest. Es ist weder gut noch schlecht für die Elektronik. Auch für Prozessor, Festplatte, Grafikkarte es kann nichts kaputt gehen.


----------

